# Wanted - Northern Virginia Haunters



## Halloween_Anna

Looking to connect with other haunters in No. VA:

I've been doing a home haunt for the last 5 years in Manassas, and so far have only found one other haunter in my area online.

I am interested in attending or starting, hosting, whatever, a make and take session in the Northern Virginia area. 

Any ideas for projects would be welcome. My favorite prop medium so far is Great Stuff, but I'd like to expand my skills. 

If it works out, we could start a group for our area, if there's not one already.

Contact me here if you're interested.


----------



## jcgorla

We live in Lake Ridge area. Although we don't do a haunt at this point we really love decorating for Halloween. We are looking to more based on stuff we've seen other haunters make here on HauntForum.


----------



## bmaskmaker

*MD/DC Area too?*

I'm in Takoma Park, Maryland, and know there are a couple of haunters on this board from Maryland ... but haven't heard of a Make and Take locally. I'd travel to Manassas. : ) And would be happy to host something up here as well.

My dominant medium is paper mache (a la Stolloween -- tho I use a slightly different recipe). I did wire my own lights this year using the Stiltbeast tutorial. And in 2012 I'm adding a graveyard, so will be working on carving/embellishing tombstones with possibly some groundbreakers / skulls, etc.

Again, love the idea of doing a NoVa / Metro DC make and take. Any other takers?


----------



## Halloween_Anna

*MNT prop ideas*

I wouldn't mind working on building a ground breaker or something. I have a shiatsu massager that's just begging to be re-purposed. I'm also getting 2 pitini skeletons, but they won't be delivered until May, and then I want to corpse them.

We'll have to figure out everyone's skill levels. I've had success just copying other people's stuff off the internet. Most people will even tell you how they did it. I ususally end up tweaking it any way to fit my own needs. I've messaged 3 others I found by trolling the members here, I hope they respond also.

would definitley be interested in doing a mache project - I've had little success growing real pumpkins, so I'd like to make a lot of them.


----------



## gothdj

So, replying here as well. Interested ? Yes. 
Here are some video links to show where we are at, skill level
2008-2010 - 




2011 - 




I haunt with a buddy of mine, Greg. who also lives in the Ashburn area.


----------



## jcgorla

We are definitely interested in doctoring up some store bought tombstones from last year and making some of our own with foam and monster mud. Mache would work too. 

Some other projects for this year include a working ghost phone and more graveyard stuff. I bought a light o rama for Christmas and will look to incorporate that into my 2012 Halloween display.

I have a new fog chiller and flying crank ghost we made last year that could be shown as examples.


----------



## bmaskmaker

Wow ... great video. For skill level, I'm experienced in paper mache ... (been making pumpkins and gargoyles for 2 years.) Would be happy to demo my techniques and recipes. For everything else I'm an avid learner. 

I'd love to see a demo of the flying crank ghost! 

When were you thinking of getting together? Mid-late February? March?


----------



## bmaskmaker

I don't have 10 posts yet, so I'm not sure if pictures will show up ...

Here's an attempt to show my 2011 display -- all original paper mache (except the socks on the feet.) ...

Left side:









In case the image doesn't show, here's the link
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wIgeSVRuLlk8Dh2qGNuGN9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

Right side:









In case the image doesn't show:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DbOEw_bpIDieDTwIA8cgfNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## Joiseygal

bmaskmaker said:


> I don't have 10 posts yet, so I'm not sure if pictures will show up ...
> 
> Here's an attempt to show my 2011 display -- all original paper mache (except the socks on the feet.) ...
> 
> Left side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case the image doesn't show, here's the link
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wIgeSVRuLlk8Dh2qGNuGN9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
> 
> Right side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case the image doesn't show:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DbOEw_bpIDieDTwIA8cgfNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


I see you were a member since May of 2010. Maybe you want to use your 10th post on introducing yourself in the Welcome room thread.  Once you get 10 post than if you need assistance with posting pictures than I would be happy to help.


----------



## gothdj

I am thinking March is a good month to kick things off... Any one else have thoughts on it ?


----------



## gothdj

Oh, and thank you on the compliment of the video. Had to shoot most of it with an IR camera. One of the things I am gonna work on for next year is figuring out how to tween the vid cam to film better in low light. ! 
AS far as what Greg and I know how to do fairly well is tombstone making, and, in general fabricating structures with dence foam board. We also make good looking faux iron fencing, window boards, foamboard coffins, that kind of thing...


----------



## randomr8

I'm in.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I are on the other side of the Potomac, and might be interested (depending on our availability).


----------



## Halloween_Anna

*No. VA MnT*

Wow I leave town for 4 days with no access to a computer, and this thing really takes off!

As I stated at the beginning, I'd like to host the MnT, at least the first one, and will take care of the food and overnight if needed. We've also had a request for a drink and think, if that's necessary to decide the 1st project.

Looks like some of you guys want to delay until March. That's fine, I'm open to Feb. also.

We need to decide on a first project. Do we do it here, or meet up at a bar?

Can we get a vote?

the projects I've seen mentioned here are:

-tombstones
-learning mache
I'll leave out my own wants at this point.

Looks like gothdj may have the most experience, but not all of you are commenting on your skill levels -

gothdj - would you be interested in teaching the tombstones? if so, let me know what kind of tools you'd need for a demo. 
We also have a mache expert here -

bmaskmaker - would you like to run a demo?

I think all all seem to be on the same page as far as complexity of project. No one is clamoring for an led hack or computerized light show yet.


----------



## bmaskmaker

This sounds great. Yay. 

I'm happy to demo my mache techniques. Anna mentioned an interest in pumpkins and it's a good, easy place to start -- so a paper mache pumpkin demo? 

I'm open to a drink & think too ... 

As for projects, what are typical MnT projects? (I'm trying to wrap my mind around a project that can be completed (or at least partly) during an afternoon.


----------



## gothdj

Well, I do not know if I have all that great of skill, but I am in the middle of doing a translucent spectre ( out of saran wrap and packing tape, if you would believe it.. ) 
And I ust finished off doing a corpsing of a skeleton using drop cloth plastic, a heat gun, a skeleton and and a touch of paint and stain. If you check my other threads, you can see the results of that under my post of " January Project" 

If there is interest in quick corpsing, that is definitely a project that can go from start to end in one evening. I have all the needed stuff for that, except for spare skeletons.

Anna, where abouts do you live ?

Tombstones are also a fairly quick project, but needs a bit of homework... knowing what you want to put on the stone, etc. I have two books that are just epitaphs.. Maybe worth bringing for folks to look through. I also have Volume One of DC Props, How to Haunt your House, Books 1 and 2, and a pretty good how to haunt prop video.

I would not mind learing how to program the Light-o-rama system, as I plan on getting a 16 plug version this spring, hoping to simulate some good lightning effects on the house. I have experience programming music sequencers, I figure it must be a lot like that.

I also have a TON of very, very creepy ambient music, and some classical pipe organ music, if there is any interest in that.

Is anyone good at video editing? Looking to do a peppers ghost illusion as well for this years haunt. We filmed some basic video of our wives in 'ghost' outfits lurking around a black back drop.. that is about as far as I have gotten on that. 

I would like to see some paper mache stuff, though I am not too sure what the application would be in our haunt specifically. 
Our longer goal will be to add a very large Lovecraftian theme/feel to the Cemetary and Wake haunt of ours.

I have babbled enough.


----------



## gothdj

Oh, yeah, I think a simple bar or restaurant might be a good idea as a first meeting... we could all bring small samples, pics, vids on tablets, that kind of thing to get the ball rolling a bit maybe?


----------



## Halloween_Anna

I have no problem with the drink and think meeting, except for lack of tablet, lol, but we do have at least 3 interested from the other side of the water. What location would you have in mind? Awfully far for just a planning session. If you want to have just a couple meet up and plan and then open it to whomever, I can do that too.

I'm ready right now to say let's have a mache/tombstone session at my house in March. That's plenty of time to come up with epitaphs, and items you might want to make out of mache.

I def. want to do corpsing, but I'd like to wait until after May when I will have 2 skellies to corpse. We could use them to try 2 different techniques - the plastic wrap/heat gun and something else. I've seen great stuff used, and also something that looks more dry and mummy-ish, cant remember the material this second.

I also have a ghost projection I want to finish. and bought a 2nd projector this past weekend. My challenge is camouflaging the reflective panel.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Anna, where abouts do you live ?

I live about 3 miles south of Centreville, down Rt. 28, in the Yorkshire area of Manassas.


----------



## gothdj

Well, that does not sound too bad for me, I am at the end of rt 28, as it hits rt 7. Bummer we do not have someone like in the Falls Church area or something a bit more central. 
As for corpsing with latex/greatstuff, those kind of things, the issue there is drytime.. defintiely not a one day/evening project. I do have an 'virgin' skeleton that I could bring to do a sort of demo, though I would be taking it back with me when done.  
How is everyone set for things like fog chillers and pipes?


----------



## Halloween_Anna

My homemade chiller needs work. Sorry doing this from DROID


----------



## gothdj

So, date and location is set. Message Anna or me privately and we will give details.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Any stragglers out there - the No. VA drink and think is tomorrow...lunchtime...PM me for details....


----------



## Spooky1

Wish we were close enough to attend. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Okay! First meeting went well, with 6 attending. The patrons at Red Robin were givng our table strange looks, though; must have been the large jack-o-lantern sitting on it.

Our first make and take event will be fabricating tombstones.

Early April, in Manassas.

Please give feedback for specific dates. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

And keep in mind that April 8 is Easter...zombie bunnies???


----------



## Grouf

Sorry I missed the drink and think. I'd be really good at part of that... I'm in the Clifton/Centreville area and am up for whatever you all schedule short of the first week in April (family vaca)...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goth, I've asked Joiseygal to copy your post to Anna's new thread about the April Make and Take here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30423

That will be the best place to post new comments


----------



## Joiseygal

I have moved the post to your No. VA April Make and Take March thread. Please post on that thread for the March upcoming meeting. It makes it easier for new members to find current meetings in your area. Thanks!


----------



## dawnofthedead

I'm a little late to the game, but I live in the DC metro area and can make life-size standing static props out of PVC, chicken wire, and a wig head. It's so easy, you can churn out a few of them at a time. All you need is clothes and a mask to complete the project. Best thing is that it breaks down for storage (and with PVC, you can make it a sitting or standing prop, and position it's arms and legs).

I can also make a rude scarecrow out of a 2" x 4", some branches, a pumpkin ToT bucket and a pumpkin mask.

It's probably too late this year for a MNT, but it's never too early to plan for 2013!


----------



## gothdj

Yes, at this point...pretty much all props, such as they are, are in the completed box. But, I think a 'stay tuned' for early next spring is the word of the day for 2013


----------



## WillieTheBatman

I live in Northern VA as weel, I am glad to see others from PWC. I look forward to any future meet ups.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Gothdj, glad to see you're staying on this thread. I didn't have any time last year, and I won't have anytime in 2013 until late in the year. My commitment to the time-suck will be over by then, thank god. I hope I can join y'all later in 2013.


----------



## spinachetr

From Walkersville, MD and would be interested in future M&Ts. I have more tools than I have artistic talent, though.


----------



## gothdj

Well, as I said, I do not forsee anything planned until summer of 2013, as, with any luck, my wife and I shall be moving in the spring/early summer ( just a local move ) , And, as far as builds... well, as we barely got to display stuff from this year because of the Hurricane and packing it all up by Oct 28th


----------



## UsedCoffins

Just found this thread. I'm in Midland, VA.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

UsedCoffins said:


> Just found this thread. I'm in Midland, VA.


Welcome to this thread, UsedCoffins! I'm in the Manassas area.

Gothdj is not available until summer. If any of us want to get together earlier than summer, I'm sure we can come up with something. I'm willing to host again; let's just get it warm enough for spray paint!

Throw out any ideas for the M&T that you'd be interested in doing. Right now I'm working on a tree stump, and I have bits and pieces for lots of other stuff.


----------



## kennyt15

I'm in Fredericksburg and have been doing a haunt for 4 years. This coming year will be our 5th year and our first Saturday.....oh boy!!!  

Where about in Manasses are you? I travel up to the Rt. 234/Hoadly Rd. area quite frequently.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Kenny, I'm in the Yorkshire area, about 3 miles south of Centreville, off Rte. 28. I'm having a make and take on June 20 if you'd like to stop by. It will be mainly people from the Richmond area coming up, but more are welcome. PM me for my address if you're interested.


----------

